# First Backyard Loft - Comments Welcome



## Hunter66 (Aug 26, 2012)

*First Backyard Loft - Updated Pictures*

UPDATE:

Took some of the suggestions ya'll threw my way and made a few changes...

1. Got the water off the floor and on a shelf along the wall (great suggestion and the birds adapted to it just fine)

2. Installed two vents near the floor, one on each end

3. Needed better space utilization so decided to remove the nest box from inside the loft and build a recessed unit. Gained an extra box and the birds seem to like the new arrangement much more. Picture was taken before I put the slanted roof on the outside of the nest box and painted it.

Posted new pics. Appreciate everyone's input.


(ORIGNAL POST)

First of all, I'm relatively new to the forum and this is my first post. Was throwing around a few ideas that my youngest and I could share as a hobby. Raised pigeons during my teenage years and had a blast so thought it would be the perfect thing for us. 

Don't have the space for a large loft so stayed with a "backyard" type design. Got some great ideas from others on the forum. It's dimensions are W-72" x H-77" x D-40". Temps dip down pretty low where we are so rather than cover the openings with plastic I decided to go with hinged plexiglass storm type windows to keep out unwanted drafts and cold. They work great and allow ample light during the day as well as a clear view for us. 

Welcome any comments

Thanks,
Chris


Took some of the suggestions ya'll threw my way and made a few changes...

1. Got to water off the floor and on a shelf along the wall (great suggestion and the birds adapted to it just fine)

2. Installed two vents near the floor, one on each end

3. Needed better space utilization so decided to remove the nest box from inside the loft and build a recessed unit. Gained an extra box and the birds seem to like the new arrangement.

Posted new pics. Appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

looks good to me but to bad you couldn't go bigger then you could have even more


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Hunter66- Nice job on the loft. It looks like you covered all the basic designs. I can't think of a better way for you and your son to share quality time. My father, grandfather, and uncle helped us in the begining to construct a loft about the same size. My brother and I were about 10 years old and kept tumblers, ball heads, and Russian high fliers. We eventually went for racing homers and till this day I keep thinking of the great times we all shared together. From birds mating to building nests and laying eggs will keep your son home with you and teach him responsibility. Waiting for the babies to hatch and watching them grow to eventually flying and training to return from just about anywhere was always fascinating and kept us all close. I believe you picked one of the best sports which will keep a family close for a lifetime. All the best to you and yours.-Nick..


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Looks good to me, enjoy thehobby together its real fun


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow that looks really nice!


----------



## Hunter66 (Aug 26, 2012)

Greek Boy said:


> Hunter66- Nice job on the loft. It looks like you covered all the basic designs. I can't think of a better way for you and your son to share quality time. My father, grandfather, and uncle helped us in the begining to construct a loft about the same size. My brother and I were about 10 years old and kept tumblers, ball heads, and Russian high fliers. We eventually went for racing homers and till this day I keep thinking of the great times we all shared together. From birds mating to building nests and laying eggs will keep your son home with you and teach him responsibility. Waiting for the babies to hatch and watching them grow to eventually flying and training to return from just about anywhere was always fascinating and kept us all close. I believe you picked one of the best sports which will keep a family close for a lifetime. All the best to you and yours.-Nick..


Thanks Nick for your comments...and yes I'm hopeful our new hobby will help build a lasting relationship and give us something to share for years to come...


----------



## Hunter66 (Aug 26, 2012)

abluechipstock said:


> looks good to me but to bad you couldn't go bigger then you could have even more


thanks for the feedback.... believe me, wish we could have gone bigger too...unfortunately, space was our enemy... :-(


----------



## Hunter66 (Aug 26, 2012)

Pijlover said:


> Looks good to me, enjoy thehobby together its real fun


Thanks...we are doing just that


----------



## Hunter66 (Aug 26, 2012)

Zippy said:


> Wow that looks really nice!


Thanks Zippy...we're pretty happy with it...and so far I haven't received any complaints from its residents so I guess they're content as well..


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Great Job, Good Luck


----------



## Hunter66 (Aug 26, 2012)

sport14692 said:


> Great Job, Good Luck


Thanks..appreciate your feedback


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Looks good! I recently got back in the hobby after many years. Also had them as a teenager. My kids and I are enjoying them and my wife likes them too. We are also on a small suburban lot so went with a smaller and aesthetic coop. What kind of pigeons are they in there? Look nice!


----------



## Hunter66 (Aug 26, 2012)

Woodnative said:


> Looks good! I recently got back in the hobby after many years. Also had them as a teenager. My kids and I are enjoying them and my wife likes them too. We are also on a small suburban lot so went with a smaller and aesthetic coop. What kind of pigeons are they in there? Look nice!



Thanks for feedback. Yes, we too live on a small suburban lot...wish we had something bigger but it is what it is. We're making it work though. Right now we have 6 birds and will probably maintain no more than 12. It actually took some time to convince my better half into letting us do the pigeon thing so when she finally agreed to it, loft aesthetics was at the top of list. All of our birds are rollers...4 of them are bald headed rollers, however I'm unsure of the other two. We're not too concerned with pure blood lines...just having fun with them and see who pairs up and what comes out of the mix.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

That is awesome! Pigeons really are a great hobby and it is good to pass it on. They will soon hatch babies of their own (have fake eggs ready to slow the breeding!) We are trying to keep at 8-10 though we are right now at 15 though we sold four to leave next week and three more will soon be for sale.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

You did a good job. 
I wonder if there's any drawback of having the AC running in the summer beside the loft.


----------



## Hunter66 (Aug 26, 2012)

Woodnative said:


> That is awesome! Pigeons really are a great hobby and it is good to pass it on. They will soon hatch babies of their own (have fake eggs ready to slow the breeding!) We are trying to keep at 8-10 though we are right now at 15 though we sold four to leave next week and three more will soon be for sale.


All of ours were squeakers when we got them (about 3 months ago). So far only have one confirmed pair and they're just in "getting acquainted stage" still. We do have fake eggs on hand to slow down the breeding (shut it down in the winter due to temperatures). Looking forward to Spring when mother nature starts to make things happen.


----------



## Hunter66 (Aug 26, 2012)

Dima said:


> You did a good job.
> I wonder if there's any drawback of having the AC running in the summer beside the loft.


Thanks for the compliment. I actually wondered about the A/C myself. We've had the birds for about 3 months now and from what I could tell, it didn't seem to bother them when it did kick on. It was business as usual. After a while, I think they just became acquainted with noise. We'll be keeping an eye on things come spring/summer next year to see if it affects nesting and rearing of young. Not sure when we'll do if it does become a problem as we really don't have any other location for the loft.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't think the ac would bother them in the day, but at night it will keep them from getting a good nights rest. Nice loft. The good thing is that it is small enough that you could move it easily.


----------



## Hunter66 (Aug 26, 2012)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I don't think the ac would bother them in the day, but at night it will keep them from getting a good nights rest. Nice loft. The good thing is that it is small enough that you could move it easily.


That's a good point...something I didn't think about. Unfortunately, I don't really have anywhere else to place the loft...


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

Fantastic Job! You will do very well with that setup...


----------



## Hunter66 (Aug 26, 2012)

mikeyg said:


> Fantastic Job! You will do very well with that setup...


Thanks Mike....appreciate the compliment. Little concerned though of how the A/C will affect them in the summer...particularly at night


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Hunter66 said:


> That's a good point...something I didn't think about. Unfortunately, I don't really have anywhere else to place the loft...


What about a barrier between the two in the summer , something that could be removed, like a section of board fence i would think would help some. You could put something up temp to see before you invest in something permanent.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

what are they high flyer?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

If the noise is regular enough it may just become "background" to them, even if it is relativley loud. I would not think it would bother them much.....but the barrier idea would not hurt if doable. Just curious what state you are in?


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I have my doves outdoors & they are located 8 feet away from my small AC unit that is used for my casita & in the summer where I live it gets very hot & it has never been a problem for my doves.It does'nt wake them or anything.Iv'e seen them nap in the day & just keep on relaxing when the A/C kicked in & when it turned itself off.It doesnt make that much noise {A/C is on cemment & has alot of gravel around it also} .My doves can still be heard by me when a/c runs.They hear us come home & become very alert to us.


----------



## Hunter66 (Aug 26, 2012)

HmoobH8wj said:


> what are they high flyer?


No, don't think they're high flyers...pretty sure they're Birmingham rollers and maybe a mix of some other roller


----------



## Hunter66 (Aug 26, 2012)

Woodnative said:


> If the noise is regular enough it may just become "background" to them, even if it is relativley loud. I would not think it would bother them much.....but the barrier idea would not hurt if doable. Just curious what state you are in?


I'm hoping you're right...I'm going to watch them closely come summer and see how they react to it at.


----------



## Hunter66 (Aug 26, 2012)

nancybird said:


> I have my doves outdoors & they are located 8 feet away from my small AC unit that is used for my casita & in the summer where I live it gets very hot & it has never been a problem for my doves.It does'nt wake them or anything.Iv'e seen them nap in the day & just keep on relaxing when the A/C kicked in & when it turned itself off.It doesnt make that much noise {A/C is on cemment & has alot of gravel around it also} .My doves can still be heard by me when a/c runs.They hear us come home & become very alert to us.


Hoping our birds do the same come summer...


----------



## korge7 (Nov 21, 2010)

vents along the bottom of the wall and the floor, maybe 4 x 6 or 8 wide, use shed luvers from home depot less than $2 and cover with 1/2x 1/2 wire for protection. will increase the air flow and droppings will dry faster, air will move too. water needs to move from the floor to a wall, will keep dust off when birds frly from the floor and will prevent droppings from landin or contaminating water. feeder better out of wood with peek cover or wire top , stays clen and less than $15 for 24 inch. all that and will reduce the cost of medications and will have healthier birds.


----------



## Hunter66 (Aug 26, 2012)

Woodnative said:


> If the noise is regular enough it may just become "background" to them, even if it is relativley loud. I would not think it would bother them much.....but the barrier idea would not hurt if doable. Just curious what state you are in?


We live in Northern Utah


----------



## Hunter66 (Aug 26, 2012)

korge7 said:


> vents along the bottom of the wall and the floor, maybe 4 x 6 or 8 wide, use shed luvers from home depot less than $2 and cover with 1/2x 1/2 wire for protection. will increase the air flow and droppings will dry faster, air will move too. water needs to move from the floor to a wall, will keep dust off when birds frly from the floor and will prevent droppings from landin or contaminating water. feeder better out of wood with peek cover or wire top , stays clen and less than $15 for 24 inch. all that and will reduce the cost of medications and will have healthier birds.


Thanks for the suggestions...going to work on the vents before old man winter bestows upon us. Getting the water off the floor may take some creativity, but should be doable.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

That is nice there

Great Beginning


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

really a nice loft you build there , good luck on it ,sweet looking


----------



## Hunter66 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks....appreciate you taking the time to comment. I've actually made a few improvements since those photos were taken. Moved the water off the floor and installed a couple vents near the floor. And just recently, built a different style nest box unit and installed where the half door was. Opened things up a bit and gave me one additional nest box.


----------



## korge7 (Nov 21, 2010)

Well done. You may want to open up the opening for the aviary, easier access for the birds and when you go in the loft one bird goes in there, how do you get it out. Maybe you could make a door 10 inches wide 8 inches tall ( frame) and cover it with wire. The birds will use it as a landing spot and you can close it from the inside to handle the birds.
what state you live in?
Thanks 
Jorge


----------



## Hunter66 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion...my intent with the aviary was to give my birds access to sun and fresh air, not necessarily to handle them from inside of it. The opening size looks small in the picture but it actually works well for the birds. I did not want anything too large to prevent strong drafts, particularly in the winter months here in Utah. It may be difficult to see in the picture, but I've made access to the aviary from the outside. The top is hinged and swings open to allow access for cleaning etc...


----------



## Country84 (Nov 12, 2012)

If you havent figured out anything with the AC yet, I barrier wall is the best idea. I did heating and air work for several years, dont place the wall too close to the AC Unit, as it will restrict air flow and lower the efficiency of your unit. With the birds flying around kicking up dust, and small feathers and such it will also pull that into the coil, clogging it up and killing the efficiency as well. Try to place the wall/section of privacy fence atleast 2.5 to 3 feet from the unit(for air flow and servicing reasons), it will also help block the sound from disturbing your birds, but not much unless you enclose the other 2 sides as well and put a gate on it for service access into the fence. Just my .02 and you did a good job for building your first loft! I got into pigeons for the same reasons, my dad just passed from cancer and he shared pigeons with me since i was old enough to go out to the lofts with him, now I'm doing it to carry on his love and share it with my son as well. Very very good choice to choose them as a family activity!


----------



## Hunter66 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks Country for the info. I think I'm going to wait until next summer before constructing something. I'm not 100% convinced that it will even be a problem. Birds, like all creatures adapt to their surroundings over time. My hope is that they become accustomed to the sound of the A/C. Thanks again for your input.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Looking again at the pic. I'm not sure you have room to put a fence up. I'm sure they will get accustomed to it You can just wash the unit the unit with a hose to keep it from clogging, that's what the service guy does to mine when he comes.


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

How much did it cost i was trying to make one small like yours... please tell me


----------



## Hunter66 (Aug 26, 2012)

Jasmeet,
Nice to see young folks getting into the hobby. 

As for our loft, we have about $125.00 to $150.00 in materials (2x3's, 2x4's, 7/16 OSB sheeting, 1/4 " wire mesh, screws, hinges, etc.). We were fortunate that the roofing materials and plexiglass were given to us from a friend in the construction business and all of the paint we obtained for free from our local recycle/reuse center. Not having having to pay for these items saved us easily another $150.

Hope this helps you out a bit...wish you the best with your build.


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

Hunter66 said:


> Jasmeet,
> Nice to see young folks getting into the hobby.
> 
> As for our loft, we have about $125.00 to $150.00 in materials (2x3's, 2x4's, 7/16 OSB sheeting, 1/4 " wire mesh, screws, hinges, etc.). We were fortunate that the roofing materials and plexiglass were given to us from a friend in the construction business and all of the paint we obtained for free from our local recycle/reuse center. Not having having to pay for these items saved us easily another $150.
> ...


ok thanks, hopefully i build it soon =]


----------



## Hunter66 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well it's been about 4 months since my last post so thought I'd post some updated pictures. Unfortunately lost a couple of nice birds to the neighborhood copper hawk. Did manage to produce a couple of nice looking youngsters though. One was a lone nester and took quite a liking to me and follows me around everywhere.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

looks good nicely built, birds look happy


----------

